# Dog Park Aggression



## GSDourBestFriend (Jul 8, 2015)

Since I've adopted my German Shepherd (had her for about 27 days now) I've been taking her to the local dog park every morning before work for about an hour or whenever she gives me the sign that she wants to go home.

She's well socialized and I haven't had any issues with her being friendly and playing nicely with other dogs. She won't play fetch but she will happily chase the other dogs that are chasing down the balls, Frisbees etc. 

Lately, this guy has been showing up with a year old Shepherd who he claims he bought from Kraft Werks K9. Apparently they train their shepherds for house protection. I looked up the place online and it's legit. The dogs can be purchased for upwards of $7-8 grand depending on if you want a puppy or an adult. 

Well, the issue is this: his dog is extremely aggressive towards other dogs. He told me that he leaves her in the back of his truck while at work for 8 hours. He works overnight and says he goes out and lets her out while on break and lunch. Then after work he comes to the dog park and lets her play. He then told me that his dog was attacked by a pitbull and she hasn't ever been the same.

So far I've seen his shepherd attack another dog. Crazy mean growling and eventually the other dog ends up on their back while his dog barks and bites. I've also heard from other dog owners that they have witnessed other attacks from this guys dog.

This morning while I was at the dog park he showed up and I since I was at one end of the park with my dog, of course she went running to the gate to see the other dog as they entered into the park. I then realized who it was and went sprinting to get my dog away. It was too late. The aggressive barking and growling and within seconds my dog ran away whimpering and yelping. The guy said, "I'm sorry..." and started kneeing his dog to get her to stop barking.

I got my dog, leashed her up and checked for injuries. Fortunately, nothing. Her mental state seems to be in tact and I took her home and fed her, (and now she's resting at my feet). I told the guy he needs to get that dog under control.

Moments later, another dog owner was walking her dog towards the park. I warned her of the dog inside and told her it's not a good idea to let your dog roam free with that dog in there.

I snapped a picture of the plate on his truck and I am ready to report him to the authorities. I looked online as to how to go about that and most people have said to call the non-emergency line to local law enforcement or call animal control. Is this accurate? Has anyone else gone through this kind of situation? 

I'm worried for the dog that it's not getting the proper training it needs. He told one lady that by the end of August he will have it enrolled in puppy classes. Well, I don't see that going very well since the dog attacks nearly every dog in the dog park. Another lady told me she was able to pet the dog and it felt sickly and skin and bones. The guy stated he feeds her all she wants.

Any insight is appreciated. I'm new to dog parks and this particular one has been amazing for my girl. She loves going and gets so much exercise. But we can't go and enjoy the park when this guy shows up with his mean dog.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog parks are a bad idea for every reason you have posted.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yup, whether it's this guy or someone else with a poorly trained / socialized dog, there will ALWAYS be people there that cannot control their dogs. 

Stay far far away ... a warning from someone who USED to go to the dog park ... (my dog was attacked by two dogs at the off leash park).

All it takes is a split second and all your hard work on trust / bonding / socialization, etc. CAN take a flying leap out of the window.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sigh...my post on Boxer forum:

*Best advice is to associate with know "safe dogs!" and training classes and avoid "I thought my dog was friendly" people! I taught my dogs to "ignore" other dogs! 

Dog Parks are where a lot of behavior problems come from. In addition to the obvious Dog on Dog "problems" a dog "can" learn from running around out of control with a pack of dogs, that what you say doesn't matter!

But trainers and behaviourist love them, Dog Parks are great for business!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3c5...ature=youtu.be

This is what he is talking about:
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

Stay away from Dog Parks and "I thought my Dog was friendly people!" That would be the best way to avoid and having need of this knowledge:
Leerburg Dog Training | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt
Close Encounters in Dog Parks | The Bark

If you want to go anyway,then at least know this, thsse would be the dogs that can signal...trouble is on the way!
Three Dogs Who Shouldn’t Be at the Dog Park or Daycare | Robin Bennett

Dogs aren't the only "danger" at a dog park beware "some owners!"
Probe Continues After Dog Fatally Shot At Park | WBAL Home - WBAL Home

It was along time ago now...but the dog is still dead! Other than that moron...by and large you won't find k9's and Service Dogs in Dog Parks.

By and large you won't find well trained, well disciplined dogs in a Dog Park. If you do see them by and large they are dogs following there owner around and not engaged in the "good times." They are usually there for "proofing" and those would be the dogs that "won't be causing problems. 
__________________




*
But yeah ignore it all and be sure you know this:
Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt

And you can look forward to a better understanding of this:
Leerburg | My Dog is Dog Aggressive: What Can I Do About It?

Your not really going to find a lot of Dog Park fans here! Dog Parks, tend to be populated by the clueless and the lame...as you've seen! 

Best advise "quit going to the Dog Park! But people are free to do as they chose.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

At the park I usually go to they have a ph# you can call for specific dog park related issues such as this. They have a sign at the front of the gate with the ph#. At the park I go to we have to purchase a pass to get in and it is a locked gate.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm guessing the dog park is a public park. There should be a sign somewhere in or near the park addressing the park and the park rules. There could be a contact number on that sign. 

If it's a public dog park and there isn't contact information at the park, I'd contact the Parks department and start there. I would suspect it would be helpful to your cause to collect signatures of similar complaints against this specific owner and dog. 

If it's a private dog park, then I'm sure they have contact information somewhere in or near the park.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog parks are the worst invention ever, concocted by people who think dogs are children.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If he's not going to stop letting his dog attack other dogs, then I'd make a report to the local animal control. It's probably just a matter of time until his dog severely injures or kills a weaker dog -- it likely feels more empowered with each attack.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to play devils advocate here. While the dog aggressive dog has no business at a dog park the OP dog ran up to said aggressive dog at the gate. For a lot of dogs that is an issue and signals game on. So because the OP couldn't, wouldn't, or didn't recall their dog before it got into a dangerous situation they want to report the other dog. Aside from dog parks just being nasty breeding grounds for all kinds of crud the fact that most owners have no control over their unleashed dog makes them an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's much the lame, meet the clueless! Good luck with that!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Keep your dog safe! That's all you really have control of. From what I understand, dog parks are "owner beware." Which park?


----------



## GSDourBestFriend (Jul 8, 2015)

Moriah said:


> Welcome to the forum! Keep your dog safe! That's all you really have control of. From what I understand, dog parks are "owner beware." Which park?


 
I've taken her to a few so far...Marymoor in Redmond, Willis Tucker Park in Snohomish and Strawberry Field for Rover in Marysville.

If you're close to those the one in Marysville has the aggressive dog.


----------



## GSDourBestFriend (Jul 8, 2015)

You're absolutely right. I didn't react fast enough to get my dog away when I realized which dog was coming into the gate. It's partly my fault. 

There was an incident in which I witnessed, though. The owner had the dog in the fenced off area for puppies, disabled etc. The dog literally jumped out of the pen and chased down this lady's dog and attacked. It's not so much the dog attacking that bothers me as it is the owner not really reacting to it. :/




dmom said:


> I'm going to play devils advocate here. While the dog aggressive dog has no business at a dog park the OP dog ran up to said aggressive dog at the gate. For a lot of dogs that is an issue and signals game on. So because the OP couldn't, wouldn't, or didn't recall their dog before it got into a dangerous situation they want to report the other dog. Aside from dog parks just being nasty breeding grounds for all kinds of crud the fact that most owners have no control over their unleashed dog makes them an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## GSDourBestFriend (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you for all of this information. Much obliged. I didn't want to take my dog to the dog park when I first adopted her but she seemed to really enjoy it. She would run with a few dogs and chase the smaller ones... but after reading more in-depth about dog parks, maybe it's not such a good idea anymore. 





Chip18 said:


> Sigh...my post on Boxer forum:
> 
> *Best advice is to associate with know "safe dogs!" and training classes and avoid "I thought my dog was friendly" people! I taught my dogs to "ignore" other dogs!
> 
> ...


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Hi! I work my guy outside dog parks for obedience. I'm in South King County.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's probably better to find an empty park or meet up with friends at a non-dog-park location. 

Also, having just had her for 27 days, it seems you are doing a lot with her. You might want to scale back a bit. (On the other hand, I don't recall ever following the "go easy" advise myself....)


----------



## GSDourBestFriend (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello! So you're not an advocate of dog parks? I think, (unless there is no one around) I might stop going to them. You're way South! Traffic this week out there will be bad due to Blue Angel practices. Lol. 



Moriah said:


> Hi! I work my guy outside dog parks for obedience. I'm in South King County.


True. She's absolutely wore out today. I took her on a walk near a lake yesterday and she went swimming a few times. Now all she wants to do is sleep. I think it's back to quarter mile walks for a while until she recovers. 



middleofnowhere said:


> It's probably better to find an empty park or meet up with friends at a non-dog-park location.
> 
> Also, having just had her for 27 days, it seems you are doing a lot with her. You might want to scale back a bit. (On the other hand, I don't recall ever following the "go easy" advise myself....)


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

OP, just to clarify something: did this guy buy a *trained GSD* from Kraftwerks or simply a young adult or puppy from them?

The reason I ask is because Kraftwerks are well known trainers and providers of protection dogs. If this dog was sold as an already-trained purchase, then there should be no need for any kind of introductory puppy training.

Other than that, I agree with you 100%: this guy is acting irresponsibly, especially with this many incidents under his belt and needs to find some good training for his dog ASAP. 

I would recommend calling the cops or whatever municipal agency or body supervises that dog park...he shouldn't be going there with his dog with this kind of track record.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Magwart said:


> If he's not going to stop letting his dog attack other dogs, then I'd make a report to the local animal control. It's probably just a matter of time until his dog severely injures or kills a weaker dog -- it likely feels more empowered with each attack.


Just to add one thing to what Magwart wrote,
If you make a report with animal control, it would be a good idea to let them know about what time that guy shows up to the dog park with his shepherd.


----------



## Ceez201 (Jul 3, 2015)

My 5 month old pup is currently reactive (not aggressive), but out of respect for others I keep her leashed regardless of where we are. She just barks like crazy and then will end up playing. Some people can't tell aggression from a dog who is socially awkward. 

In this case this particular dog is aggressive and the owner should not be bringing this dog to parks until this dog is under control for the safety of others.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

I personally do not like dog parks. Last time i went was over 2 years ago.. some old guy tried pushing my dog off the bench when she jumped on. I confronted him about it and he said "Well these are people benches, not dog benches".. Really?? Because its a dog park moron! Anyway, i told him dont ever touch my dog again because if she bit him in defense, im sure he would have made a big deal about it. So with that, i left and never returned.. i have no desire to ever go back to a dog park... not because of the dogs, but because of the people you encounter there.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't take my dogs into the off leash area. I've seen to many dog fights and clueless owners.


----------

